# Fallimento anonimo spa



## peschio

Sembra che la Anonimo spa abbia avviato una procedura di fallimento dal 17/03/2009 !!!o|o|o|


----------



## rsr911

peschio said:


> Sembra che la Anonimo spa abbia avviato una procedura di fallimento dal 17/03/2009 !!!o|o|o|


Somebody please translate this for us!!!


----------



## Escapement1

This is the last thing in the world I expected to hear. This is the translation:

It seems that the Anonimo Spa has initiated a bankruptcy procedure from .

I think the translation software was a bit rough but I believe it says Anonimo has begun bankruptcy procedureso|o|:-|<|


----------



## Firenze

The translation is exact. Sadly.

:-s:think::-|


----------



## Escapement1

This may sound melodramatic but I'm drinking rum and just plain being depressed about this. I just started collecting them really. Now the question is whether to go nuts and buy my beloved San Marco and TP 52 edition while I can.:-(o|o|o|


----------



## Firenze

Hold on, today, at least here, is April 1. Are we having some kind of a joke?


----------



## Escapement1

Firenze said:


> Hold on, today, at least here, is April 1. Are we having some kind of a joke?


If so I'm not laughing...


----------



## bruceleeroy

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Willith

So, if this is true, does that mean all the AD will pull their stock or will it just go out in a fire sale? :think:


----------



## rsr911

escapement1 said:


> this is the last thing in the world i expected to hear. This is the translation:
> 
> It seems that the anonimo spa has initiated a bankruptcy procedure from .
> 
> I think the translation software was a bit rough but i believe it says anonimo has begun bankruptcy procedureso|o|:-|<|


nooooo!!!!!!!:-(<|


----------



## Firenze

Escapement1 said:


> If so I'm not laughing...


Neither am I. But I would be relieved to know it was an April fool.


----------



## rsr911

Please do remember there were pictures posted of 4 new models just 2 days ago.:think:


----------



## EL_Chingon

Well that sucks!!!! When I found a watch company that I love and then they are having financial trouble. 

On the positive side, if they go out of business, we will have collector items. If they do go out of business, I am sure the AD's will liquidate there pieces. 

My opinion, is that they will be bought out by another watch company. If all this is true.:-(


----------



## Escapement1

I guess we all need to save our despond for a press release. Until then it's all rumors right?


----------



## EL_Chingon

To be honest, this is not the first time that I heard about trouble with Anonimo. I heard rumors from an AD which they told me that they did not know what is going on with Anonimo, and they may have money issues do to the economy.


----------



## jcoat007

peschio said:


> Sembra che la Anonimo spa abbia avviato una procedura di fallimento dal 17/03/2009 !!!o|o|o|


Hello peschio,

Where did you get this information?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## jcoat007

Funny thing, Steve from Abouttime just had his first ever Anonimo sale. Said the company would never allow it in the past. Prices were very good!!!


----------



## abmw

Suppose Anomino does go into bankruptcy and we pickup remaining inventory from ADs. Does it mean that we will be buying a watch with no warranty support? Even if the AD where to guarantee servicing the watch will there be parts? I am was interested in getting one this year but this may throw a wrench to my plans. <|


----------



## abmw

jcoat007 said:


> Funny thing, Steve from Abouttime just had his first ever Anonimo sale. Said the company would never allow it in the past. Prices were very good!!!


How much was the discount out of curiosity. Please pm if not appropriate to post.


----------



## rouge

bruceleeroy said:


> Can anyone else confirm this?


Sorry to confirm you this.
The procedure started in Florence latest 17th of March, for the information I got on an Italian forum.
This is what had been posted yesterday 31st of March on the forum:










that is the notification from the court of the Chamber of Commerce of Florence of the starting procedure of bankruptcy for Anonimo SpA. 
I'm really sorry to give you this sad new. If this is a joke, I'm the first who fell in it....
I will update you if any further new will come.


----------



## peschio

caro massi il file l'ho ha inviato ora altro forumista...........


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Sad to hear that but let's hope its not true cos it's April's Fool. Besides Anonimo SpA who is able to bring back the new life of our beat up Anonimo and servicing,who else can achieve the same degree/level of the finishing ? 

Guys, I think we have to really treasure the best of our Anonimos in our collection now.


----------



## kimsoon

it's a sad day for me.....hope i woke up next morning and someone tell me it's an April Fool's joke.....


----------



## rouge

kimsoon said:


> it's a sad day for me.....hope i woke up next morning and someone tell me it's an April Fool's joke.....


I hope so, my friend.

I'm still checking on the websites of the main Italian newspapers, including "La ****one" of Florence and "Il sole 24 ore" (the main Italian financial newspaper) but nothing is still reported.

Cross your fingers, maybe it's an April Fool's (but the document I posted seems genuine.. :roll.
I'll keep updating.


----------



## EK0707

Pls, pls tell me this is a JOKE!!! How can this be real....Kermit n i were just saying that more n more people are into this brand n over here (Singapore), our members are getting larger but out of sudden this news appear. Very damn sad.......


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

EK0707 said:


> Pls, pls tell me this is a JOKE!!! How can this be real....Kermit n i were just saying that more n more people are into this brand n over here (Singapore), our members are getting larger but out of sudden this news appear. Very damn sad.......


Relax EK0707, it's not just Singapore but it's worldwide affair whereby recongnition on Anonimo has take Flight to a new level. The watchmakers of Anonimo are being appreciated by most of us here and other places. Somehow it's quite a low profile branding but Anonimo Philosophy is still unique and exclusive.

Let's be positive. If u like certain pc of Anonimo range, perhaps it's time to get it before this range starts to disappear.


----------



## rsr911

Anonimo USA web site is gone only emails for Europe!!!
S**T!!!!:-|


----------



## rsr911

I Just spoke to Jessica @ Stoll & Company. 
They are just taking over service for Anonimo only. They are not selling the brand.
She could neither confirm or deny that Anonimo was out of business.
She did say the owners were meeting in Basel with the Anonimo. They are there now. :think:


----------



## JHM

I was told that Anonimo did not show up at Basel 2009 :think:, but then other brands decided to skip it, as well. Furthermore, even if it is true, it does not necessary mean that Anonimo won't produce any watches in the future anymore...any Business Angel around :roll:?

I just started with Anonimo, let's all hope that they'll stay in business!!!

all the best

Jan


----------



## Escapement1

Is it too early for strong drink? I feel a slightly intoxicated VISA backed shopping spree for a TP52, San Marco and Militaire Chrono Flyback coming on. If they can understand my order through the blubbering and tears... S$#@!o| I used to love Panerai before they sold out too, that's how I wound up an Anonimisti...


----------



## rsr911

Escapement1 said:


> Is it too early for strong drink? I feel a slightly intoxicated VISA backed shopping spree for a TP52, San Marco and Militaire Chrono Flyback coming on. If they can understand my order through the blubbering and tears... S$#@!o| I used to love Panerai before they sold out too, that's how I wound up an Anonimisti...


You and me both. I have been calling all the ADs I know to see whats available. I think I will ahve at least one on the way by the end of the day. Decisions, decisions:think:


----------



## EL_Chingon

peschio said:


> caro massi il file l'ho ha inviato ora altro forumista...........


translation 
Expensive boulders the file I had sent off it now other forumista. ..........


----------



## EL_Chingon

rouge said:


> Sorry to confirm you this.
> The procedure started in Florence latest 17th of March, for the information I got on an Italian forum.
> This is what had been posted yesterday 31st of March on the forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the notification from the court of the Chamber of Commerce of Florence of the starting procedure of bankruptcy for Anonimo SpA.
> I'm really sorry to give you this sad new. If this is a joke, I'm the first who fell in it....
> I will update you if any further new will come.


Crapp!!!!!!


----------



## EL_Chingon

jcoat007 said:


> Funny thing, Steve from Abouttime just had his first ever Anonimo sale. Said the company would never allow it in the past. Prices were very good!!!


Abouttime was the one's who told me the rummor. If they are having a massive sell, something is going on...


----------



## EL_Chingon

rsr911 said:


> You and me both. I have been calling all the ADs I know to see whats available. I think I will ahve at least one on the way by the end of the day. Decisions, decisions:think:


I will be looking for a professionale


----------



## rsr911

kmroldan said:


> I will be looking for a professionale


Kevin,

PM sent!!!

-O


----------



## Escapement1

rsr911 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> PM sent!!!
> 
> -O


What's going on here? A professionale being sold? Knowledge of a great deal from an AD? What's Happening People?!?!?! Fill me in... PLEASE:-d


----------



## abouttime

About Time is the largest Anonimo dealer in the USA and are also personal friends with Scott from Anonimo USA.

As most of you are aware, these are very tough economic times. Most companies have 2 choices in these times. Do something to help combat the economic situation or stick their heads in the sand. 

Anonimo is performing more of a restructuring then a bankruptcy to save costs in these hard economic times. Just like Chronoswiss and Frederique Constant has done... Anonimo now has all watches coming directly to select authorized dealers directly from their manufacturing facility... in Italy. Anonimo USA is now really infused into Anonimo Italy. Procedures in Italy are very different then what we know in the USA and the company of Anonimo is alive and we expect it to stay that way for many years to come. 

I personally wear an Anonimo watch and am very proud of its construction, heritage and style.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Escapement1 said:


> What's going on here? A professionale being sold? Knowledge of a great deal from an AD? What's Happening People?!?!?! Fill me in... PLEASE:-d


Am I missing out something. Weird and I'm lost :-s


----------



## rsr911

Escapement1 said:


> What's going on here? A professionale being sold? Knowledge of a great deal from an AD? What's Happening People?!?!?! Fill me in... PLEASE:-d


PM sent 
-O


----------



## rsr911

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Am I missing out something. Weird and I'm lost :-s


PM sent

-O


----------



## abmw

rsr911 said:


> PM sent
> -O


If there is a great deal to be had for Anonimo's somewhere please PM.

Thanks!


----------



## rsr911

abmw said:


> If there is a great deal to be had for Anonimo's somewhere please PM.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent 
-O


----------



## abouttime

Contrary to one of the posts in this thread... There is not a MASSSIVE sale going on at About Time for Anonimo watches. We just sold the last Cronoscopio Shiny (a beautiful watch) at "normal" pricing. We also have many great models available.

Please feel free to contact us if we may be of any assistance.


----------



## ffeelliixx

abouttime said:


> About Time is the largest Anonimo dealer in the USA and are also personal friends with Scott from Anonimo USA.
> 
> As most of you are aware, these are very tough economic times. Most companies have 2 choices in these times. Do something to help combat the economic situation or stick their heads in the sand.
> 
> Anonimo is performing more of a restructuring then a bankruptcy to save costs in these hard economic times. Just like Chronoswiss and Frederique Constant has done... Anonimo now has all watches coming directly to select authorized dealers directly from their manufacturing facility... in Italy. Anonimo USA is now really infused into Anonimo Italy. Procedures in Italy are very different then what we know in the USA and the company of Anonimo is alive and we expect it to stay that way for many years to come.
> 
> I personally wear an Anonimo watch and am very proud of its construction, heritage and style.


Thank you for this information. It sounds as if Anonimo filed for Chapter 11 type bankruptcy (restructuring) rather than Chapter 7 (liquidation). Of course Chapter 11 and Chapter 7 are for federal US law. I suppose Italy has similary procedures. If so, this is not cause for great concern. Many companies continue business as usual while they undergo the process as GM and Chrysler have indicated they will do if they have to file for Chapter 11. Shutting down Anonimo USA could have been to simply cut costs.

Glad to hear they're sticking around. They make the finest straps I've ever worn.


----------



## rouge

ffeelliixx said:


> Thank you for this information. It sounds as if Anonimo filed for Chapter 11 type bankruptcy (restructuring) rather than Chapter 7 (liquidation). Of course Chapter 11 and Chapter 7 are for federal US law. I suppose Italy has similary procedures. If so, this is not cause for great concern. Many companies continue business as usual while they undergo the process as GM and Chrysler have indicated they will do if they have to file for Chapter 11. Shutting down Anonimo USA could have been to simply cut costs.
> 
> Glad to hear they're sticking around. They make the finest straps I've ever worn.


I am sorry to belie your hopes and statements. o|
For the moment, the only evidence coming from the Chamber of Commerce of Florence, Italy, about Anonimo S.p.A. says (see my previous post):
"Procedure in corso: Scioglimento e liquidazione - fallimento" that means:
"Started procedures: Dissolution and winding up - bankruptcy"

All other news are only rumors, for the moment, unless confirmed by documents IMHO. 
The information as I gave you comes from trusted sources from an Italian watch forum, . Here is the post: http://orologi.forumfree.net/?t=38039525&st=30#entry313889549


----------



## Firenze

Ugo, first of all do you know how to get that information? I am spending some time on the Chamber of Commerce website and cannot manage to retrieve that information.

Fiorentina went through the same misadventure and is still alive and kicking, so I am still hopeful.

Ciao
Massi


----------



## Firenze

Browsed on the link Ugo provided and found that Federico Massacesi has posted there too.

Source: http://orologi.forumfree.net/?t=38039525&st=60

"Buongiorno,
in qualità di fondatore e creatore del marchio Anonimo
Confermo che la SpA ha dato la gestione del Marchio e dei beni aziendali alla Firenze Orologi srl
Tale procedura non è (come spesso in Italia facciamo) avviata per nuocere a fornitori e creditori vari
quanto piuttosto tesa a salvare posti di lavoro e continuità aziendale salvaguardando al contempo anche i beni aziendali più preziosi che sono poi quelli che non sono iscritti a Bilancio:
MARCHIO (piaccia o non piaccia ANonimo è un marchio a diffusione mondiale)
Know how (con tutto il rispetto per gli svizzeri la nostra capacità di sviluppo della cassa in vari materiali è molto molto avanzata e per ottenere risultati simili occorre andare molto in alto con il prezzo)
Design e Innovazione (basta vedere il nostro web site solo per rendersi conto della varietà e della complessità della nostra collezione)
Anche quest'anno abbiamo presentato 5 modelli
e l'accoglienza a Basilea (in una location molto originale) è stata più che buona.

ANONIMO Vive
ha affrontato e sta affrontando come tutti una tempesta che ha spezzato e distrutto aziende più grosse ed importanti
ma a differenza di altri ancora esiste crea produce assiste

Grazie al cielo al mondo ci sono ancora moltissimi appassionati che ci sostengono e supportano
e su questa base ANONIMO
conta di proseguire il suo cammino
con umiltà
ma anche con la consapevolezza di avere qualcosa di importante da offrire
Vi ringrazio comunque dell'ospitalità
Federico Massacesi"

Google translation. My edits are in square brackets.

"Hello, 
as founder and creator of the mark Anonymous [Anonimo]
I confirm that [Anonimo] SpA has given the management of the Trademark and property to the company srl Firenze Watches 
This procedure is not (as they often do in Italy) started to undermine various suppliers and creditors 
but rather aimed at saving jobs and maintaining business continuity at the same time the most valuable corporate assets that are the ones who are not enrolled in Budget: 
[Trade]MARK (like it or not like Anonymous [Anonimo] is a worldwide brand) 
Know how (with all due respect to the Swiss our ability to fund development of various materials is very well advanced and to get similar results we need to go very high with the price) 
Design and Innovation (just see our web site only to appreciate the variety and complexity of our collection) 
Also this year we submitted 5 models 
and welcome to Basel (in a very original location) was more than good.

ANONIMO Lives 
has faced and is facing a storm like everyone else who has broken and destroyed several large companies and important 
 but unlike others there creates produces assists

Thank goodness the world there are still many fans that support us and support 
and on this basis ANONIMO 
intends to continue its journey 
humbly 
but also with the knowledge that you have something important to offer 
Thank you anyway dell'ospitalità [for the hospitality]
Federico Massacesi"


----------

